# Copy/Paste keywords in Windows Client?



## Internaut (Dec 28, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.1

Easy enough on my iPad but I can't find the option when using the Windows client.  I've not tried this on my Mac (yet), but I'm guessing I'll have the same problem.  Google happily serves up help for Classic....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't think it's possible (yet) using the LRCC desktop app, but the fact that it's possible in the iOS app gives me hope that it'll come to the desktop app sooner rather than later.


----------



## Internaut (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks.  At least if a function doesn’t exist on one device, I can often find it on another :-/.


----------

